# Canadian Drywall Down Under



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy New year everyone, little pic from a job in Queensland, Australia.. from Dan to all the Canucks out there!!! P.S not done yet.... Love Columbia tools, Curry Trowls, Richard knifes and anything Canadian Drywall its very hard to find anything home downunder.... Cheers Dan

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0991_100000688376629_1073666_2084738191_n.jpg


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So would you like one of us to send you a tin of tim Hortons coffee


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> Happy New year everyone, little pic from a job in Queensland, Australia.. from Dan to all the Canucks out there!!! P.S not done yet.... Love Columbia tools, Curry Trowls, Richard knifes and anything Canadian Drywall its very hard to find anything home downunder.... Cheers Dan
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0991_100000688376629_1073666_2084738191_n.jpg





But at least you have plenty of bananas.:whistling2:

What products are you using in QLD?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So would you like one of us to send you a tin of tim Hortons coffee



Ha, maybe you didnt know 2buck, but they don't have coffee makers down there. Everyone drinks instant coffee.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Ha, maybe you didnt know 2buck, but they don't have coffee makers down there. Everyone drinks instant coffee.


your pulling my leg

if's that's true, then Drywall king is in the wrong business then, he should become the coffee king


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubble Mudshark, but I cant remember the last time I had an instant coffee. And I do drink coffee.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the proof. This is our kitchen bench.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble Mudshark, but I cant remember the last time I had an instant coffee. And I do drink coffee.:yes:


Na Ha, now Mudshark has to go to his room and cry, because he was wrong


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh you guys have come a long way in the past few years then. My mistake, but I think New Zealand is still drinking instant and few automatic coffee machines there. :whistling2:

Maybe one of the Kiwis can confirm or deny?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is the proof. This is our kitchen bench.



I would love to see a pic of your entire kitchen if you could. Just curious to see if our Euro kitchen designs ARE actually anything like you might have. A magazine pic just isn't the same as the real thing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I would love to see a pic of your entire kitchen if you could. Just curious to see if our Euro kitchen designs ARE actually anything like you might have. A magazine pic just isn't the same as the real thing.


Sure, involve Gazman's wife, now she will half to clean the Kitchen , before she lets him take pics of it:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Our kitchen is over 20 years old. But here it is.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Our kitchen is over 20 years old. But here it is.


Can you take a picture of some water going down your sink:whistling2:

My grade 6 science teacher told me you water went down the drain counter clockwise , well ours goes clockwise.

I want to know if he was telling the truth,,,, and force you to clean your dishes too


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your science teacher tells the truth. Our cyclones spin the other way to.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Oh you guys have come a long way in the past few years then. My mistake, but I think New Zealand is still drinking instant and few automatic coffee machines there. :whistling2:
> 
> Maybe one of the Kiwis can confirm or deny?


Yes we have snobs here too drinking their cappa mocha focka choca la dee da......bunch of poofs! although I'm quite partial to the occaisional flat white :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yes we have snobs here too drinking their cappa mocha focka choca la dee da......bunch of poofs! although I'm quite partial to the occaisional flat white :whistling2:


Good going kiwiman, mudshark made wrong, twice in one night


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Good going kiwiman, mudshark made wrong, twice in one night


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

mud shark you can only buy gourmet coffee here you have a hard time trying to get a filter or instant coffee here now.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


>


Sorry, I was talking about Kiwi city slicker type coffee poofs....pillow biters, shirt lifters, backs to the wall boys here comes a latte drinker .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Our kitchen is over 20 years old. But here it is.



Thanks gazman ! Still looks good after 20 years. Simple yet nice.:thumbsup: Looks similar to older kitchens around here.

Some of OUR Euro designs are quite awful IMO and seem like something you would find at an upscale IKEA.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So would you like one of us to send you a tin of tim Hortons coffee


You send me a Tin of Tim Hortons coffee and ill send you a bottle of Bundaberg, Rum from my home in Bundaberg, Qld


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> But at least you have plenty of bananas.:whistling2:
> 
> What products are you using in QLD?


Hello Gazka your new Russian name... lol i use anything possible, i like to base in everything then use there lousy professional grade all purpose to load and finish all my work, if i have something that i can do in a day ill 5min and 20 min Hamilton products then topp it and sand the next day, but if you have a big project you have time to dry the finish is perfect and forgiving... easy on tools too,,,, Dan


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Ha, maybe you didnt know 2buck, but they don't have coffee makers down there. Everyone drinks instant coffee.


Very smart yes everyone drinks $5 instant coffees and my opinion is its rubbish... i love my timmys coffee and you can still buy a machine to brew it...


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your pulling my leg
> 
> if's that's true, then Drywall king is in the wrong business then, he should become the coffee king


They think our coffee is rubbish .... the only place you can get a coffee like back home is in mcdonalds wich has a Filtered coffee like home otherwise a machine makes it like one of those coffee machines in winroc


----------

